
Warming to boost deadly humidity levels across South Asia - Red_Tarsius
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-40793019
======
warrenm
South Asia already sits at ~100% humidity _most_ of the year

How is that going to "boost"?

~~~
goodells
The problem is not that humidity will increase. The article explains that the
human body's ability to dissipate heat into air that is both hot and humid
decreases significantly around 35C.

~~~
warrenm
The headline says humidity will be boosted

Maybe it's not what they _meant_ \- but it's what they _wrote_

